# Adjustable sight on Amazon Cheapie



## Biker_Bob (Mar 26, 2020)

These slingshots are about £7 on Amazon. They are very comfortable to shoot and accurate, but with the fork width of only 80mm I found my POI was too far above the fork when using my normal anchor point (just under the cheekbone).
So, drill and tap the fork to m3 and screw in a machine screw with the tip sharpened to make an aiming point. A small length of spring from a pen stops the screw coming undone. I turned the slot off the screw head and added kneeling around the edge.
Result - the POI is now where the tip of the screw points and I can adjust the elevation for different ranges.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

cool mod


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Looks simple and effective!

Nicely done.


----------

